# Flora Proactiv 500g tub used to be 4.69 in Tesco. I bought it today for 5.49!



## joanmul (3 Dec 2011)

Flora Proactiv 500g tub used to be 4.69 in Tesco. I bought it today for 5.49. What a jump. Does anyone know where I could get it cheaper? I live near Dun Laoghaire.


----------



## kbie (3 Dec 2011)

There are 2 types of Flora Pro-active, 'Light' and 'Olive'. 

The Olive is more expensive. I buy the 500g olive in the North, usually £3.80 stg, but sometimes on offer for £3.40. Unfortunately, not near you!


----------



## ajapale (5 Dec 2011)

Some OT posts and responses deleted.

aj
moderator


----------



## joanmul (11 Dec 2011)

Lidl have 250g of Proactiv for 2.59. That makes 500g a fraction less than Tesco at 5.18.


----------



## joanmul (4 Jan 2012)

*flora proactiv*

Got some 500g tubs of flora proactiv in Tesco today for 3 euro each. That offer won't last for long, I'm sure!


----------

